# Storage Advice



## abdalucix (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello All,

I am currently in Málaga and anticipate moving to Prague at the beginning of next month. As things currently stand I am without an address to which I can send my belongings.

I am hoping to bung what I have into storage somewhere in/around Málaga and then have it collected and forwarded when I am settled at the other end.

I have a few quotes at the moment and I seem to be paying, in most cases, for a rather large container, which (after I separate out the essentials and sell off/donate the rest) is superfluous to my needs.

I was wondering if anyone has any tips with this sort of thing. Maybe I can share some container space with somebody else? If anybody knows of companies in the Málaga area that might be in a position to help I would really appreciate hearing from you.

All the best,

abda


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a storage service near Myramar Shopping in Fuengirola. I have heard nothing but good reports. 

Apparently, it starts from just 30 euros per week and you get a private "box"/"room" or whatever - depending on the size you need/want. 

I will myself be using it from next week. If you wish I can forward you the contacts details


----------



## abdalucix (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll look into that.


----------



## nickdh (Sep 25, 2010)

Storage Depot Fuengirola. Do you have any contact details for this place?
Thanks
nickdh


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickdh said:


> *Storage Depot* Fuengirola. Do you have any contact details for this place?
> Thanks
> nickdh


is that what it's actually called?


----------

